# Weaknees Tivo Edge DVR Kit



## ohplease77 (2 mo ago)

Hi, I like the TIVO Edge for Cable system and want to upgrade the 2TB drive. While technology has still gotten cheaper, Weaknees still wants a ridiculous $599 for its 10TB upgrade: Single 10 TB Replace TiVo Upgrade Kit for RD6E20

Thinking that it can be for a lot less through Amazon but not sure about the eSata cables. 


This is what I have:
12TB WD Purple Drive $270 (10TB is $225)
3.5" enclosure kit $30

Two questions:

What is the custom eSATA cable being used?
Can WD Purple 12TB work?

Many thanks for your help. I have had my Tivo Edge 2TB for Cable for about 1 year and have already run out of room!


----------

